# Javadoc bei Eclipse nicht richtig lesbar ( zu klein)



## eicon11 (10. Aug 2008)

Hallo, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich die Javadoc ist, aber wenn ich in Eclipse die Autovervollständigung benutze ist mit ja bei den meißten Methoden die ich dann auswählen kann eine Dokumentation zu dem ganzen mitgeliefert.
Bei mir öffnet sich dann immer ein kleines Fenster neben der ausgewählten Methode.
Allerdings hat es immer die größe von dem "Autovervollständigungsfenster" und ich kann weder darin runterscollen noch es irgendwie vergrößern.
Immer wenn ich nicht alles lesen kann, muss ich das "Autovervollständigungsfenster" soweit vergrößern, dass es genauso  groß ist wie die Dokumentation.
Dass kömmt bei einem 15" nicht ganz so gut vor allem wenn es sehr lange Texte sind.
Kann man das irgendwie ändern, dass die Dokumentationsfenster nicht mit dem anderen zusammenhängt, oder dass man wenigstens in der Dokumentation scrollen kann so wie dass bei NetBeans gemacht wurde ?

gruß eicon11


----------



## musiKk (10. Aug 2008)

Ganymede: reinklicken. Vorher: weiss nicht mehr genau, aber ich mein, da ging das auch. Ansonsten gibts noch ne View fuer JavaDoc, aber auf einem 15"er (sowas gibts noch) wird dafuer der Platz auch etwas knapp sein.


----------



## eicon11 (13. Aug 2008)

"Ganymede: reinklicken. Vorher: weiss nicht mehr genau, aber ich mein, da ging das auch" Was meinst du denn damit ? Es muss doch eine einfache Möglichkeit geben in dem Fenster von Eclipse zu scollen.
Es gibt doch hier bestimmt einige die Eclipse benutzen, hat keiner von euch das Problem ?


----------



## maki (13. Aug 2008)

Größerer Monitor!

Deine Augen sind es wert.


----------



## eicon11 (13. Aug 2008)

Boar, ja ich hab auch einen 19" und einen 21" trotzdem hab ich kein bock das scheiß Fenster immer bis über den ganzen Monitor zu verteilen um die JavaDoc zu lesen


----------



## kleiner_held (13. Aug 2008)

Also bei mir kann ich mit der Tab Taste in das  "Autovervollständigungsfenster" springen und mit einem 2 Tab in das "JavaDoc-Fenster" (sofern JavaDoc vorhanden). Dann kann ich dort auch scrollen. Mit ESC gehts wieder zurueck.

PS: ich nutze Ganymede


----------



## eicon11 (14. Aug 2008)

Ja, genau dass wollte ich Wissen, hab mir jetzt auch Ganymede geholt


----------

